# Screwdrivers?



## Bob Sisson (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, Ok you guys have convinced me I need a better screwdriver than my Southwire 9-in-1... (getting tired of bits falling out and soft metal bits)

Wish there were a less expensive Insulated screwdriver.... I would LIKE a ratcheting one, but can live without that feature... the ratcheting or removal blades make some of these EXPENSIVE !

Since I -ONLY- need to open dead fronts for inspections, I am looking for something with a Good flat, a Philips, a Plus/Minus and a Roberston in the middle of a Flat. Would LIKE nut drivers for HVAC cabinets, but I can keep my Southwire for those...

So Far I have looked at Milwaukee, Wiha, Wera and Bahco (Snap on)....

They all look nice, and expensive, but I will accept that for safety...

Any comments on other alternatives, or sales on combo's with less blades.

I would LIKE a ratcheting one, but can live without that feature...especially since that triples the price...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought this forum was for electricians.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Says the guy in favor of no licensing.....


----------



## Bob Sisson (Dec 17, 2012)

I have posted to this forum many times, and gotten good feedback (and some flames) on descriptions, faults, wording and the like as my reports are often used to hire an electrician and to direct them as to what needs addressing..

In one of my recent posts someone remarked that my 9-in-1 was a possible hazard and suggested I look at better tools... I listen so I am following up on that suggestion.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Says the guy in favor of no licensing.....




Regardless of my personal views, the rules for the forum are pretty clear.


----------



## Bob Sisson (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, even -I- am in favor of licensing... and continuing education requirements. Too many "professionals" out there have been doing the same thing (wrong) for the past 15 years or more and have no idea of the new rules, guidelines, or new products.

I just went through a certificate class (5 credits) for the 2014 NEC changes, and I don't need them, but want to learn and understand more (Jade Learning) Wonder when I will start seeing the changes in the field as many of my counties are slow to adopt the new codes (Or insist on modifying them)


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Regardless of my personal views, the rules for the forum are pretty clear.


You don't believe in rules except when they suit you. Interesting.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> You don't believe in rules except when they suit you. Interesting.




I still have to follow the rules even if I don't like them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob Sisson said:


> I have posted to this forum many times, and gotten good feedback (and some flames) on descriptions, faults, wording and the like as my reports are often used to hire an electrician and to direct them as to what needs addressing..
> 
> In one of my recent posts someone remarked that my 9-in-1 was a possible hazard and suggested I look at better tools... I listen so I am following up on that suggestion.


Bob, most of us understand why you're here. You take your job seriously and work with us not against us. That's probably why the mods look the other way when you post on this site.

You can't go wrong with the Picquic. Or a Klein 11 in one if you want common nutdrivers. Or get one of these:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> I still have to follow the rules even if I don't like them.


You're not an HI so why does this bother you? Why are you sticking your nose in someone else's business? Live and let live, dude.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> You're not an HI so why does this bother you? Why are you sticking your nose in someone else's business? Live and let live, dude.



IMO home inspectors aren't electrical professions or part of the electrical industry. That being said I don't care what he posts since I don't read his silly threads about what ppe and screwdrivers are best for taking off loadcenter covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Sisson (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the Picquic an insulated screwdriver? I am pretty sure the Klien 11-in-1 isn't. I have several X-in-1's and they all have the same issues, non-insulated (yea I know 33-tape) and bits that can fall out at inopportune times. Also, most of the bits are cheap metal. The klien might be a bit better. 

My "concern" is that the panel box becomes hot as I am removing the dead front... considering some of the panels I have seen, I am surprised I haven't been bitten already (knock wood fast) I am hoping to limit that to a buzz, a minor ouch, or a warning bite, nothing more. But not a Flash caused by a bit falling out and onto something interesting at the wrong time.. 

So far, the only thing that has tried to bite me was a GFCI outlet that blew up as I pressed the test button...nice burn on the tip of my finger right where I type... not bad for 14 years...Oh yea...and "Hot" wet drywall for a DW screw into NM that didn't pull enough to trip the breaker but gave a nice buzz when you brushed against the wall...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want an insulated shaft, buy yourself a nice set of insulated Wera drivers.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

how about a Dewalt cordless driver or screwdriver.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a few basic rules I live buy my dad passed this gem on years ago and I didn't always follow it only to wish I had : never buy cheap paint, cheap tires or cheap booze..... There now you have three gems 😏


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I do not use a all in one anything. I carry Pelican gag with a selection of screw drivers.

A lot of my work is inspections, all commercials but the intent is the same, I should carry a battery drill (and sometimes do.

http://www.opentip.com/Tools-Home-I...e=Bingads&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=BingAds


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Bob Sisson said:


> Hey, even -I- am in favor of licensing... and continuing education requirements. Too many "professionals" out there have been doing the same thing (wrong) for the past 15 years or more and have no idea of....


So what's your opinion of real estate agents?

They're pretty low in my book: right below those pesky personal trainers at the gym always harassing you to build up their client base, but still above people who work at mall kiosks.


----------



## twistwire (Jul 25, 2015)

If it ain't Kline it ain't mine.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

mapmd said:


> So what's your opinion of real estate agents?
> 
> They're pretty low in my book: right below those pesky


You should go shopping for a truck.

Well if you do don't give them your phone number. They are for sure the bottom feeders of the world. Well maybe lawyers and politicians are.

Bob... go to a tool store and buy a few drivers...










Toss the multi in one stuff. Myself if I was taking covers off all day I'd be using a power screwdriver.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

twistwire said:


> If it ain't Kline it ain't mine.


That is great, you love the brand so much you can't even spell it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bob, If it was me, I would get a M12 screwdriver. This thing is freaking awesome. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Mil...id=1437999819&sr=8-1&keywords=m12+screwdriver


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> I thought this forum was for electricians.


Yes you're right. Let us know when you become one yourself.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I have the Wera KK VDE set and it would be perfect for your need. I bought this set (60i/68i/7) for about $40 CAD and just ordered a PlusMinus blade too, and they make lots of different blades.

You can't go wrong, then all you need is a set of nut drivers (they still don't make but driving blades for this handle, dang it !). Although I think someone makes a 1/4" square drive insulated screwdriver you could pop on any socket you need. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00155376I/

Oh, and you could totally chuck in the Wera KK VDE blades into a 12v drill and then you would have an insulated power driver, although you would need to be careful and check the integrity of the insulation every time you chuck it in and out. Hmmmhh, now that I read it out loud, doesn't sound like the safest thing to write on here. Maybe ground the drill chuck to the grid ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Bob Sisson said:


> Ok, Ok you guys have convinced me I need a better screwdriver than my Southwire 9-in-1... (getting tired of bits falling out and soft metal bits)
> 
> Wish there were a less expensive Insulated screwdriver.... I would LIKE a ratcheting one, but can live without that feature... the ratcheting or removal blades make some of these EXPENSIVE !
> 
> ...


Get yourself a M-12 impact it is small light weight and will drive tons of screws in one charge....

The best $100 you'll ever spend....:thumbsup:
*Milwaukee 2462-22 M12 12V Cordless Lithium-Ion 1/4 in. Hex Impact Driver Kit*












Watch Videos » 

Model#: MILN2462-22
Email
|


This thing kicks ass just like in the video....:thumbup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR_985t0dfg


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Whole set here with the PlusMinus in Phillip and Pozidrive : https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0029XH84M/









PlusMinus Ph/S #2 blade only : https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003ES5KOG/


----------



## twistwire (Jul 25, 2015)

Just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention. If spell check doesn't get it then I'm good. Klein. 
Kline was my ex GF's name. Dyslexia is my specialty.


----------

